# I want to Kill myself really badly, someone help?



## Suffered (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm so close to just ending everything. I have had dp for about a year and a half, close to two years. I've dealt with it pretty well and i was in therapy for awhile. But i've had unexplainable physical symptoms that i assume are just a by-product of my DP, but could be due to some medical condition. Tingling, my walking feels off, my body twitches in almost everywhere, even places like my tongue and my scalp. I've done a bit of research and it seems that these could be of psychosomatic origin. I would go to a doctor, but i'm just way too anxious. Anxious that i might get diagnosed with something serious-life changing even. And, i couldn't live with something serious on my shoulders. My DP has caused me enough suffering as i assume it has caused each and every one of you alot too. Advice? suggestions? what the fuck should i do? i'm lost. I'm on the verge off just offing myself, i've had enough of everything. Someone help please.


----------



## gasspanicc (Mar 21, 2012)

ok first calm the fuck down! lie, down, meditate, go for a walk, or tell someone how you feel. you need to put things into perspective, i know this disorder is tough, but it is very managable, there ways to to cope, and get your mind to slow down, and calm. getting angry and agitated just creates MORE PROBLEMS! and thats the last thing we wnat. so if u feel bad, get yourself to a hospital, you might need some time for reflection, and get on medication that will help. dont do anything STUPID, were here for u!


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

My advise: learn about your symptoms. For example, the twitching. It's just adrenalin causing your muscles to contract. 
Your muscles may become inflammed, and a great deal of discomfort comes along with it. So take 6 pills of iboprufen, 2 a day for 3 days. That will do the trick.


----------



## gasspanicc (Mar 21, 2012)

ya man i get head jerks and shit, it passes lol, doesnt happen all the time. part of the disorder.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear this but please before u decide to end ur life go and see a NEUROLOGIST....I can't tell u what it is or could be bcoz I don't wana scare u the best person to see for this is a neurologist


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

How does the fact that he has dp proves he is not suicidal...I have been on another forum and someone committed suicide bcoz of dp


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Fearless said:


> I do know that you always manage to find a google result or a website from down-south Korea that supports your catastrophic victimized ideas.


You are truley idiotic and pathetic...

U need to get over ur victimization ideas I am not a victim so get that out of ur small little brain

It is the truth about a month or so ago a guy killed himself because of dp he had it for around 8 years


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Huggy Bear said:


> How would you kill yourself? My preferred option so far is to sit outside when it's below freezing, take a huge benzo dose and drink a bottle of Whiskey. The idea would be to fall asleep and freeze to death, which apparently is a pretty nice way to go. But I'm open to more creative solutions. Any suggestions?


Aww that's sad  ....but if we wana go there my way to go out would be to go to Switzerland to the dignitas clinic


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

SolomonOrlando said:


> Guys, please..
> You're doing this in a thread where someone was asking for advice and seeking help. Please, if you have an argument, head over to private messages or something. I don't think this is the place, all right? Let it go and relax.


I am not arguing and I did not start anything...I did offer advice and I let it be aware that this is serious


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Huggy Bear said:


> Haha, I live in Switzerland and I can tell you that you do not want to go to Dignitas, it's pathetic. Rather jump from a bridge and experience one final rush of adrenaline than to witness your own death in a depressive suburb of Zurich...


Lol....


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Jumping off a bridge is my second option actually or jumping from a high building...I chose the clinic because at least my family can say goodbye properly etc


----------



## seafoamwaves (Sep 20, 2013)

missjess said:


> How does the fact that he has dp proves he is not suicidal


People with DP: My life is screwed, I want to be strong but I can't right now, so I need to dissociate until I can handle myself

Suicidal people: My life is screwed, I give up

Suicidal people with DP: My life is screwed, I want to give up but I know deep down it's not an option


----------



## KevinSmith14 (Nov 16, 2013)

"People with DP: My life is screwed, I want to be strong but I can't right now, so I need to dissociate until I can handle myself

Suicidal people: My life is screwed, I give up

Suicidal people with DP: My life is screwed, I want to give up but I know deep down it's not an option"

If that's all the proof that you need to be convinced of something, I would imagine that you are probably a cult member. Did you of your money and assets to the supreme leader?


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

seafoamwaves said:


> People with DP: My life is screwed, I want to be strong but I can't right now, so I need to dissociate until I can handle myself
> Suicidal people: My life is screwed, I give up
> Suicidal people with DP: My life is screwed, I want to give up but I know deep down it's not an option


That's not true at all...many ppl are drug triggered & dissociation came unintentionally ... That doesn't mean shit
Facts are that some ppl do comity suicide because of dp and I can deff see why they would


----------



## mikeyworld1 (Aug 28, 2014)

Moderator edit:

Sorry mate&#8230; it's not ok.. to say.. what you did.

Z


----------

